
Ask HN: What technology is being reinvented lately after being dismissed? - kul_
Example<p>* WSDL - Swagger<p>* SOA - Microservices<p>* XML&#x2F;JAXB - JSON&#x2F;JSON Schema
======
flukus
Build tools. Every language ecosystem has it's own version (or 10) of make.
They're always inferior.

------
carsongross
REST/HATEOAS

[http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/01/18/rescuing-
rest.html](http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/01/18/rescuing-rest.html)

[http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/05/08/hatoeas-is-for-
humans.ht...](http://intercoolerjs.org/2016/05/08/hatoeas-is-for-humans.html)

------
dudul
Was SOA really dismissed?

~~~
thisone
The underlying principals of SOA haven't been dismissed.

However, there have been some rather bad implementations of SOA that have been
passed off as 'how to do SOA'. When enough people started using, for example,
web-services without thinking about how to handle something as common as a
network partition, those people became disenchanted with the terms SOA and
micro-services.

------
franze
* Truth

